# Wednesday morning check-in



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2004)

There are four of us logged in right now so I just wanted to say *HI* to everyone.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2004)

Me too....   

Most people I've seen here, although I hope it just keeps going up!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, I'm glad to see the forum becoming so active as well.  It looks like we have a good crew going.  

Chimp


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 16, 2004)

The night's still young on the left coast.    Though I'm off to bed soon.

Glad to see everyone contributing to the board, and thanks to all of you.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2004)

6.5 hours left of my shift.  YAY! (not)

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 16 2004, 12:32 AM
> * 6.5 hours left of my shift.  YAY! (not)
> 
> Chimp *


 haha.

We work 12 hour shifts, and I can't tell you how excited I get when the 6-hour time comes.  The only thing better than that is when dispatch clears us for fuel and the main.  It's like Christmas every time I hear those words, it's sick really.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm at the 6.5-hours-left-to-go mark again. HAHA  I see a few of us are on.  Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2004)

I feel for ya.  I got off work a few hours ago, and start my EMT-IV class tomorrow.

BTW, I was going to ask you where Sarasota is in relationship to Jax?  I don't have a map handy, or I'd look it up.  (Really, I figured you just need something to do.   )


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2004)

Sarasasota is about 4.5 hours southwest of Jax.  I am a hour south of Tampa, if you know where that is.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah, I spent a year in Orlando when I was in the Navy.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2004)

Ahh, Orlando.  We go there a couple of times a year.  Gotta love Pleasure Island.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2004)

I just noticed that we had eight guests at this time.

Come on, join the fun!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 24, 2004)

Just saying hey.  15 mins till Paramedics is on.  WOO HOO.  Just Kidding.

Dave


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 24 2004, 12:44 AM
> * Just saying hey.  15 mins till Paramedics is on.  WOO HOO.  Just Kidding.
> 
> Dave *


 Paramedics is a quality show.  I think I've seen every one... twice.  It's one of those shows I've had on in the background as I do other stuff.  

I was impressed by so many cities, but Detroit's EMS episode looked bad.  The ambulance had almost no equipment, which is absolutely true.  But I guess I'm just critical of Detroit, I guess it's a big-city problem.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Detroit was the one where they took a drunk guy home.  When the say taxi service I don't think that's what they mean.  LOL

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey all - my name is Erika - I'm a rescue lieutenant and currently an acting captain of a small volunteer fire department (including rescue).  I also volunteer with an ambulance corps a couple towns over.

I am an EMT-CC (critical care) certified in New York State and Suffolk County.  I have been doing lifeguarding/first responder stuff for over 10 years, I have been a certified EMT for 4 years.

I stumbled upon this site because I did a google search on the name of a member of my FD who was involved in a fatal hit and run last week.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jun 24 2004, 03:05 PM
> * Hey all - my name is Erika - I'm a rescue lieutenant and currently an acting captain of a small volunteer fire department (including rescue).  I also volunteer with an ambulance corps a couple towns over.
> 
> I am an EMT-CC (critical care) certified in New York State and Suffolk County.  I have been doing lifeguarding/first responder stuff for over 10 years, I have been a certified EMT for 4 years.
> ...


 Erika,

I'm glad to joined, it's good to have you.  First, welcome me welcome you, it seems you have lots of experience in EMS.

Sorry to hear about how you found the site, I'll respond to that other post you replied to separately.  I'm glad you're here though, and I hope you continue to stay active!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Erika.

Hope you don't mind if I continue to call you RescueLt in the forums, though.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 25, 2004)

Of course.


----------



## DFDEMS (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello,

I found this forum doing a google search on Detroit EMS as a matter of fact. Nice place.

Just wanted to clarify, the episode from Detroit was the one where they took the drunk guy home. .....

As far as lack of equipment you are right, we dont carry much by most standards. We have 3 "bags" so to speak.

BLS bag (with als equip if ALS unit)

Airway bag

Ped bag (not on BLS rigs)

A drug box (shallow because of local protocol) but it actually works well with our times from scene to ER. I dont think you could get to a 3rd line drug if you tried, probably not even a 2nd.

A LP-12 (or an AED if basic unit)

4 boards, enough c-collars for a MCI, 4x4's etc out the rear. All or most is placed in compartments inside the truck out of sight. 

1 "big person" tarp (on most trucks)
2 "splits"
1 stairchair

Seems like a lot of stuff when you have to check it off on the sheet every morning but some places carry more.

I think one of the reasons the trucks are set up this way is because we run 2 deep. You and your partner, no engine 130,000+ times a year with less than 30 rigs and under 300 people.

It gets to be a pain sometimes humping in a BLS bag, airway bag, LP-12,  and the box into a house and then figuring out how your going to get all of that stuff back to the truck when you have to carry the pt out like right now


all in all I have to say that I agree that the episode did and does make us look bad. 

Stay Safe


----------



## MMiz (Jul 15, 2004)

DFDEMS,

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for posting.  I think almost everyone in the Detroit metro area has respect for Detroit EMS, and how hard you work.  It's not your fault regarding equipment and such, it's just that the episode that aired seemed much different than the others in the series.

Many of the people I currently work for have in the past worked for Detroit EMS, or in Detroit.  Most came from Community EMS, others are still part of Detroit EMS.  They all say the system is heavily abused, and all the equipment they have is kept in bags or in hidden spaces.

I go down to Detroit often, and I see you guys hanging out around the big hospitals.  I know you work your asses off in often bad conditions, and I think in general the EMS community recognizes that.  

I hope you stick around and continue to post, and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## DFDEMS (Jul 15, 2004)

I dont disagree about the episode that aired.  I saw it prior to working here. I have to say it didnt show our system in the greatest of shape at times.

As far as CEMS I have worked for them in the past and still do sometimes, enjoyed it.  Different worlds so to speak but I like each equally. There is a deeper box outside of detroit (demca) and you can actually get past the 2nd or 3rd drug before you get to the ER. 

I didnt think the "burbs" liked us to much as a whole from what I have heard. Never expeirenced it personally as I have/do work both sides. Either way, it sucks every once in a while regardless of where you work, your back hurts just the same.besides,  911 is a free call....

Stay safe


----------

